# Standard thickness of roof sheathing in Phoenix



## bethmac1221 (Feb 7, 2011)

What is the standard thickness of roof sheathing used in Phoenix? My problem is that I have nails protuding through the soffit of my home after getting my roof replaced. The roofer wants to grind the nails but I'm afraid the shingle warranty will be void if that happens. How do I find out the thickness of the sheathing?
Thanks


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

If you have access, try to put a thin ruler between 2 pieces of sheathing from inside the attic to measure the thickness. There should be a small gap to do so. 

What kind of soffit do you have? Any pics? If it is an open soffit with nails coming through the finished wood then they probably used nails that are too long. As far as grinding down nails, I believe as long the wood there is 3/4 inch thick there should not be a problem with warranty. Most recommend that they go through the sheathing or if it's thick than at least 3/4 inch depth.


----------



## bethmac1221 (Feb 7, 2011)

I included a couple of photos that show the nails. From my view, it appears that the nails definitely protrude much further than 1/8". 

I've had many issues with the contractor, including the overall messy workmanship. Found over 200 nails around property and still finding more today. 

I don't trust what they are telling me so any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The sheathing thickness should meet Code for your area. If they only installed shingles, and not sheathing (as per contract), you have have specified shorter nails at the soffits and gable overhangs so not to be exposed. Minimum Building Code requires through the shingle plus 3/4", as said. http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_9_sec005_par007.htm
If the sheathing is thinner, which it appears, the nail will penetrate through. But; the soffit and overhangs are not a structural part of the roof, ending at the wall and the bird-blocking. So they could have used shorter nails there, per Code--- but *probably not meet* *the shingle manufacturers directions* for the warranty. Read the wrapper for the shingle or contact the manufacturers website for confirmation.
The shingle soffit drip edge is very short and lacking drip-edge metal.....

Gary


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

A responsible contractor would have known the results of installation of any roof system over any overhang using that length of fastener.The contractor should have known installation requirements and or allowances by the manufacture.It is the installers responsibility to know this.

*When installing Certainteed shingles on a roof deck that spans an open overhanging area and the fasteners would be protruding through the underside of the deck would be aestheticaly objectionable.*

*Certainteed allows the use of shorter fasteners that do not penetrate through the roof deck.*

*This exception to the Certainteed fastener requirement applies ONLY in the Certainteed northwest and southwest.*
*ID,OR,WA,NM,WY,CA,AK,HI,UT,AZ,NV and CO.*

*The certainteed limited warranty covering its shingles will remain in force IF the shingles have been installed over a suitable roof deck with appropriate fasteners EVEN if they do not penetrate to the FULL depth specified in the shingle application instructions,IF the following conditions are met.*

**IMPORTANT* 2 extra fasteners per shingle are required and the fastener has to penetrate the decking by at least 3/8" and seat firmly against the shingle surface.*

*This exception ONLY applies to the areas of the roof deck that spans the overhanging area.*

*Conduct a "field test" to insure that the minimal penetration has been met or exceeded.*

*The best fastening results when the fastener points just barely splinter the underside of the deck.*

***Check your local building code for applicable fastener requirements.***

*ALL other areas of the roof deck MUST contain the proper number and length of fasteners.*

Most manufactures follow these same requirements/allowances.I woud snip the heads off then repaint,rather than disrupting the shingles.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for that! Just remember to prime the steel nails after you cut the galvanizing off......

Gary


----------



## bethmac1221 (Feb 7, 2011)

Considering that I contacted Certainteed to ask about the warranty and the response I received was -
***********************
Here are the instructions from our installation manual regarding nailing requirements. Grinding the nail down is not acceptable and could void the warranty.

*FASTENING*
*t*
_Figure 12-2: Proper and improper nailing._
*IMPORTANT: *For decks 3⁄4" (19 mm) thick or thicker, nails must go
at least 3⁄4" (19 mm) into the deck. On thinner decks, nails must go
at least 1⁄8" (3.2 mm) through the deck.
Nails must be 11- or 12-gauge roofing nails, corrosion-resistant,
with at least 3⁄8" (9.5 mm) heads, and at least 1" (25 mm) long.
***********************
...and, it appears that I have a deck thinner than 3/4", it sounds like I should not grind or snip off the heads but leave as is and just paint over the nails. Is that right? I hate to jeopardize the warranty and really don't trust the workmanship of this contractor.

I appreciate the response that "a responsible contractor would have known the results of installation of any roof system", especially since the people I am dealing with make it seem like the only way to properly install a roof is to have nails showing. Approximately 30% of the homes in my neighborhood have had roofs replaced within the past 4 months and I haven't seen any with protruding nails like mine. So much for doing my due diligence and making sure the contractor was licensed, bonded/insured and in good standing with the BBB. 

At least I was able to get factual results from you, and for that...thanks!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bethmac1221 said:


> Considering that I contacted Certainteed to ask about the warranty and the response I received was -
> ***********************
> Here are the instructions from our installation manual regarding nailing requirements. Grinding the nail down is not acceptable and could void the warranty.
> 
> ...


Bethmac, my reply was directly out of the Certainteed application manual.I also know this and practice the techniques all the time.I would not try to overthink the situation.Snip the heads and repaint.Or have them remove the shingles and use a shorter fastener.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bethmac,even though the points are snipped off the nail is still doing its job.Those gun coil nails have metal barrs on the sides.Those assist on the fastening.


----------



## bethmac1221 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got it...thanks, Roofmaster. You're right, I was overthinking the whole thing. Thanks


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bethmac1221 said:


> Got it...thanks, Roofmaster. You're right, I was overthinking the whole thing. Thanks


Hey its o,k Your worried about your home.You feel snookered and its completly understandable.I would hope that your not going too repaint yourself? I might catch flak from other users on this site but I feel that the contractor is completely responsible.Good luck.


----------

